# Gigabyte RMA nightmare...



## voyager93 (Nov 10, 2017)

Today, I received this reply from Gigabyte:






They claimed that the video card I sent them GeForce GTX 980Ti was damaged!?!





And this was my reply:

To whom it may concern:

After speaking with a customer service supervisor, he confirmed that
my RMA request is being denied because of presumed "damage" to components
on the video card IN SPITE of user-provided EVIDENCE (photographs) that
I submitted to Gigabyte proving that NO DAMAGE to the card occurred prior
to being shipped on October 31, 2017.
It is clear from the images that I provided that NO DAMAGE to the board or PCB
had ever occurred.





I was told that the images I submitted could not be validated as to their authenticity
and that the image dates / geo-location markers could have been fabricated or altered!
Are you kidding me!?!
I followed ALL of the required Gigabyte guidelines including properly sealing the card
in it's original anti-static bag, shipping the card in it's original Gigabyte case (with all foam
included), using extra bubble wrap, taking a detailed set of images of the card from every angle,
as well as insuring the package with Federal Express.

The card was working properly until it malfunctioned while performing a geekbench 4 test.
This card is STILL under warranty and yet my warranty is being DENIED!

And I am aware that this has happened to MANY other unsuspecting customers.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gigabyte-rma-screwed-me-over.221694/
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1804531/screwed-gigabyte-rmaing-7970.html
http://www.computerforums.org/forums/hardware/gigabyte-really-screwed-me-131493.html

Accordingly I will be submitting this entire experience (including proof with images) on
ANY and ALL forums and websites so as to make ALL other potential customers
aware of the treatment of people who purchase Gigabyte products as well
as the dangers of using the RMA service with Gigabyte.

Further, I will no longer purchase ANY additional Gigabyte products in the future
and will use my influence to dissuade ALL other potential customers from doing the same.

Disappointed and outraged,

If anyone has similar experiences or advice, I would appreciate your feedback!
Thanks.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 10, 2017)

ASUS still gets my vote as the worst RMA.

I always video tape my RMA process now. You cant be too careful these days.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Yep, when my GTX970's fan died after a couple months of use, it took them about 3 months to get my a work replacement card.  The first time they shipped the card back to me claiming there was no problem, the bearing sounded like a cement mixer...  Then they said they'd just ship me a new fan, and then sent me the wrong fan.  They they said I had to ship the card to them again, at my own expense again, because they don't know what fan to send me because the one they sent me is what they show in their system as the correct fan.  Once I shipped the card to them, they just sat on it.  I called after a week of not hearing anything from them, and they said it would ship out the next day.  When that didn't happen I called again a few days later and they told me they don't have any stock of my card and they are waiting another shipment and I'd just have to wait. But they guaranteed me they would overnight the replacement to me as soon as it arrived.  A few days later, they finally shipped me a new card...UPS Ground.

I'll never buy another product from them.


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 11, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, when my GTX970's fan died after a couple months of use, it took them about 3 months to get my a work replacement card.  The first time they shipped the card back to me claiming there was no problem, the bearing sounded like a cement mixer...  Then they said they'd just ship me a new fan, and then sent me the wrong fan.  They they said I had to ship the card to them again, at my own expense again, because they don't know what fan to send me because the one they sent me is what they show in their system as the correct fan.  Once I shipped the card to them, they just sat on it.  I called after a week of not hearing anything from them, and they said it would ship out the next day.  When that didn't happen I called again a few days later and they told me they don't have any stock of my card and they are waiting another shipment and I'd just have to wait. But they guaranteed me they would overnight the replacement to me as soon as it arrived.  A few days later, they finally shipped me a new card...UPS Ground.
> 
> I'll never buy another product from them.



Thanks very much for your reply! What they're telling me is that the evidence I provided (my own images) aren't valid proof
that there wasn't damage! I asked customer service what would qualify as valid proof and they said, "customers don't need to do anything if it's under warranty"!!!So I asked what is valid evidence and they didn't have an answer!
So, I asked if a customer sends in a component and there's an accident (either shipping or at the factory), how do they protect themselves? No answer! What they are basically saying is that if they don't want to fix something, they can accidentally or deliberately damage it and that voids the warranty! And the customer is left holding the bag!
What a joke!
NEVER will I EVER buy anything from Gigabyte again!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2017)

that sucks. IME, the best RMA services have been the following companies in no particular order...

Logitech
Azio
Asrock
Scythe
Powercolor

never had an issue with these guys (not t o say i couldnt tho) ....

BTW.. nothing like a little public airing of issues on social media 
*its the PC component version of telling a waiter REALLY loudly that there is a hair in your food while other customers are around* 
https://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2017)

According to what state you are in, you might get some additional help.  Threaten Gigabyte that you will take this to the state level and that they can explain how the product happened to get damaged.  Look for a department of consumer affairs or similar.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they are trying to do to you what they did to this person: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gigabyte-rma-screwed-me-over.221694/


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> According to what state you are in, you might get some additional help.  Threaten Gigabyte that you will take this to the state level and that they can explain how the product happened to get damaged.  *Look for a department of consumer affairs or similar*.


This!

Companies often change their tune when they find out that you know what your rights are as a consumer


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 11, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> According to what state you are in, you might get some additional help.  Threaten Gigabyte that you will take this to the state level and that they can explain how the product happened to get damaged.  Look for a department of consumer affairs or similar.



Hey, thanks very much for your reply and advice! Unfortunately, I'm in Canada and I'm sure they know that!
I might try the BBB.


----------



## hapkiman (Nov 11, 2017)

Right there with ya man.  Haven't bought another Gigabyte product since my RMA fiasco I had with them a few years ago.  Finally did get my card replaced - but it took forever and was like pulling teeth to get anything done.  All made worse by being right after Christmas time.  Worst. RMA. Ever.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2017)

I have rma'd three gpus with them now all have gone smooth as could be.


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 11, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I have rma'd three gpus with them now all have gone smooth as could be.


Thanks for your feedback and I'm glad for you that your experience was positive, but unfortunately, mine was horrible!



hapkiman said:


> Right there with ya man.  Haven't bought another Gigabyte product since my RMA fiasco I had with them a few years ago.  Finally did get my card replaced - but it took forever and was like pulling teeth to get anything done.  All made worse by being right after Christmas time.  Worst. RMA. Ever.


Appreciate the support and thanks for your feedback. Much appreciated!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2017)

voyager93 said:


> Thanks for your feedback and I'm glad for you that your experience was positive, but unfortunately, mine was horrible!



It is crazy how different people's experience within the same company can be.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2017)

cdawall said:


> It is crazy how different people's experience within the same company can be.



Different people handling the RMAs, some are very stingy.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> that sucks. IME, the best RMA services have been the following companies in no particular order...
> 
> Logitech
> Azio
> ...



Like to add Seasonic and XFX to that list.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Different people handling the RMAs, some are very stingy.



Last card I sent in I added in the rma this is round two for the card I would really appreciate a new card and they had it one day and shipped a new one out. I mean of the companies I have dealt with gb by far has been one of the best.


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 11, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Last card I sent in I added in the rma this is round two for the card I would really appreciate a new card and they had it one day and shipped a new one out. I mean of the companies I have dealt with gb by far has been one of the best.


Wow! Just like that huh? No questions asked? Very surprising. Then why am *I* being treated like this? Do you know someone at the company?


----------



## Vario (Nov 11, 2017)

I went through Gigabyte's RMA for 7970 and it was terrible.  Took 3 returns, they kept shipping me back defective cards worse than the previous, the last one I didn't bother to test, I just sold it as something like "Untested, Gigabyte Refurbished, All Warranty Claims Must be Done Through Gigabyte" on eBay and that solved it for me.  Whoever bought it, probably just wrote it off as part of their litecoin bs.  I won't be buying Gigabyte ever again.

The returned cards all had poorly done solder repair jobs in various areas, each looked more botched then the last with bubbled pcb, flux everywhere, cold joints.

Edit: if you bought from Newegg, leave a bad review and see if the brand representative will reply, sometimes manufacturers can escalate cases that way.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2017)

voyager93 said:


> Wow! Just like that huh? No questions asked? Very surprising. Then why am *I* being treated like this? Do you know someone at the company?



Nope and I just shipped it back like normal using their normal rma service.


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 11, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Nope and I just shipped it back like normal using their normal rma service.


Very good! Then from what I can see from views around the web, you must be one of the very very very lucky ones! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2017)

voyager93 said:


> Very good! Then from what I can see from views around the web, you must be one of the very very very lucky ones!
> Congratulations!


Honestly, if you are legit and did not damage the card yourself go to their facebook page and post all of this. They will take care of you within minutes guaranteed.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2017)

You have to get the RMA department bosses email blowing up. Then then his boss. Going directly to the top. Making noise and then making it easier to fix your issue than tell you no. Consumer affairs, corporate costumer satisfaction. Social media. Quality assurance department. All good tools. It's your new hobbie. Personally my one RMA with them went without a hitch


----------



## Thefumigator (Nov 11, 2017)

I worked for a laptop manufacturer for about 2 years as repairman/RMA and all I can say is that some of my colleagues were real d*cks when it came to cover RMA requests, as if they wanted to punish the customer instead of giving a solution. Sometimes I took laptops marked as "voided warranty" and checked them myself just to discover they had faulty parts where the owner wasn't to blame and I replaced them as if they were under warranty. I was much more contemplative than any other person in that company... 

One day a kid came to our office with his mom because his laptop caught fire after a candle accidentally fell over it (it was his birthday that day and the sh*t happened when he was cutting the cake). That poor kid was so sad that I just decided to repair the laptop anyway under warranty. So sorry for the company but I didn't give a f***. And honestly I still don't give a f***. I always do whatever I think its ok for the customer. Now I'm a software developer and sometimes I work overnight to solve problems so I help not only my colleagues but also the customer.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2017)

voyager93 said:


> Wow! Just like that huh? No questions asked? Very surprising. Then why am *I* being treated like this? Do you know someone at the company?


Shit happens. Thats why you are being treated like this. You act like this happens to the majority or even many when chances are its a one off rare situation. I can google the same thing and return hits from every company.

I appreciate you sharing your experience, however.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2017)

I had a powercolor 6950 & one of the fans began to give me trouble, and this thing was years out of warranty.

 I just sent an email to one of their RMA department guys ,and he was just like "oh yeah we have a whole bunch of those shrouds laying around no problem man" he sent me three of them .  Same thing with logitech ,except they just sent me a brand new mouse no proof of purchase or anything .

 I've always tried to go about it in a way that I would converse with someone in person ,and it just seems to work out for me each time(mostly)

I bought a case from cougar, & the panel screws kept stripping on me. They sent me around 60 thumb screws, as well as 6 side panels (even ones that didnt come with my case, but still fit). i didnt even ask for the panels


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 11, 2017)

Vario said:


> I went through Gigabyte's RMA for 7970 and it was terrible.  Took 3 returns, they kept shipping me back defective cards worse than the previous, the last one I didn't bother to test, I just sold it as something like "Untested, Gigabyte Refurbished, All Warranty Claims Must be Done Through Gigabyte" on eBay and that solved it for me.  Whoever bought it, probably just wrote it off as part of their litecoin bs.  I won't be buying Gigabyte ever again.
> 
> The returned cards all had poorly done solder repair jobs in various areas, each looked more botched then the last with bubbled pcb, flux everywhere, cold joints.
> 
> Edit: if you bought from Newegg, leave a bad review and see if the brand representative will reply, sometimes manufacturers can escalate cases that way.



Hey, thanks very much for sharing your experience, I appreciate your feedback. Unfortunately, I would not feel comfortable selling a piece of hardware that I know is faulty and is not working (on e-bay or anywhere else). I appreciate that you stated *your* item was "Untested, Gigabyte Refurbished, All Warranty Claims Must be Done Through Gigabyte", but I know for a fact that my hardware is not functional, so a little different from your situation. Thanks again for sharing!



EarthDog said:


> Shit happens. Thats why you are being treated like this. You act like this happens to the majority or even many when chances are its a one off rare situation. I can google the same thing and return hits from every company.
> 
> I appreciate you sharing your experience, however.


Hey, thanks for your feedback. I can appreciate that my video card being faulty while under warranty is the exception rather than the rule and I'm sure that there are many, many people (perhaps most) who are satisfied Gigabyte customers out there. I know too that ALL manufacturers (without exception) suffer from hardware issues every now and then. I can even accept that my RMA experience may be an exception, but what I have a hard time accepting is essentially being called a liar by a cust. service rep when he tells me that "he can't accept my photographic evidence because the date stamp and geo-location markers could have been tampered with or forged"! I took pictures as a precaution *BEFORE* sending in the hardware and was told that my photos were essentially "no evidence at all"! I asked what customers should do to protect themselves when RMA-ing hardware and was told that "customers don't need to do anything". I also asked what constitutes valid and acceptable evidence customers can use in the event of a dispute and did not receive any answer.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2017)

It sucks.. no doubt.


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 11, 2017)

Athlon2K15 said:


> Honestly, if you are legit and did not damage the card yourself go to their facebook page and post all of this. They will take care of you within minutes guaranteed.


Hello and thanks for your feedback. My situation is absolutely legitimate and I have photographic evidence that the video card I sent to Gigabyte to RMA was in no way damaged in the slightest.

Please see some of the images I took (includes packaging images):
https://voyager93.imgbb.com/

I think I will take your advice (thanks) and post to facebook and see if it helps.
Appreciate your reply, thanks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 11, 2017)

I want to add that Gigabyte's esupport can be a little long haired I tried it a couple of time and it didn't get better, I also tried Asus', EVGA's, Intel's and MSI's support and those 3 are really nice and no problems at all even questions or RMA just works.

To add about Intel they even call u, did they to me and I was surprised.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2017)

voyager93 said:


> Wow! Just like that huh? No questions asked? Very surprising. Then why am *I* being treated like this? Do you know someone at the company?



 no he doesn't know anyone at gigabyte but my question for you is what country do you reside in?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> no he doesn't know anyone at gigabyte but my question for you is what country do you reside in?





voyager93 said:


> I'm in Canada


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Heres the warranty site for them

http://ca.gigabyte.com/Support/Warranty/Graphics-Card

http://rma.gigabyte.us/, states they are not responsible for any shipping damages. To me it sounds like they want the end user to use 6-8 layers of bubblewrap over the anti static bag inside a pelican case with foam...

All I can say is post this stuff on the Gigabyte and Aorus Social media pages, and take this as a lesson to research a company before buying any merchandise.

To me you could very well have to eat crow on this and call this experience, I just know ranting and raving over it gets nothing done and actually just makes the situation worse.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2017)

I ship in a usps flat rate box with some half ass padding.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 12, 2017)

Best RMA experience for me was from Intel and Sapphire. Worst would be ASUS. The item got replaced but I had to wait 6 months for it to arrive. I always keep original packaging with me as well just in case I need to send an item somewhere else. I put the part back in the packaging/box and add a layer of bubble wrap just in case. Shipping handlers here don't care what's inside your package even if it has the "FRAGILE" sticker.


----------



## voyager93 (Nov 12, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I ship in a usps flat rate box with some half ass padding.


Yeah, thanks. So, I did read the all of the shipping instructions and the warranty info completely. The cust. service rep said "we would have turned away the package if it was damaged", so no damage occurred during shipping. And you're right, I may have to "eat" this, but if nothing else, I want as many people as possible to learn from my experience so that they may be spared from suffering a similar fate in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 12, 2017)

My experiences with Gigabyte was 2 successful RMAs and one out of warranty question answered beyond my expectations... All with motherboards tho.

I'd have no issue buying their top end stuff but I will never buy their mid range or low end stuff.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 12, 2017)

It sounds like we need to video evidence of the RMA now. Video would be next to impossible to fake/manipulate.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 12, 2017)

silkstone said:


> It sounds like we need to video evidence of the RMA now. Video would be next to impossible to fake/manipulate.



 Either that ,or a notary public ,or some other type of official ....present during packaging and present at shipping 

 Or just avoid sh!t companies.

Either or.
 I'm fairly certain a lot of it has to do with what consumer protection laws are in place in a persons country. I think New York State has some of the best consumer protection if I recall correctly. my states not terrible but it could be better


----------



## silkstone (Nov 12, 2017)

In Europe, you can at least threaten to take them to the small claims court with the evidence you have. You would just claim that they damaged your card.

They wouldn't bother to pay for representation to show up in court and just replace the card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Either that ,or a notary public ,or some other type of official ....present during packaging and present at shipping
> 
> Or just avoid sh!t companies.
> 
> ...



Make serveral photo copies, put a few in the package with the card with correct timestamp, send emails to them with pictures attached and hold on to all transcripts.

Call them up too.


----------



## mastershake575 (Nov 12, 2017)

Checked there North American facebook page and literally the first review I saw was someone mentioning that they sent in the motherboard and Gigabyte refused it claiming that there was damage to CPU socket. Crazy that this issue is happening to you


----------



## Vario (Nov 12, 2017)

My guess is it might be a bad service manager at their RMA facility trying to keep repairs under a quota.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vario said:


> My guess is it might be a bad service manager at their RMA facility trying to keep repairs under a quota.



This.


----------



## Tom.699 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm not trying to defend Gigabyte but for me two pictures in OP are not the same card.
Solder blobs on R107 are different, more to outside on GB picture, and outline of pin above right blob is more to the left on OP picture.
To OP, why you obstructed SN in RMA answer and left it on your picture of card?


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 13, 2017)

If you look closely you can actually see the blob in the second picture too in the exact same spot.

EDIT:

Honestly the people who handle RMA can pretty much quote any retarded reason to deny service. I heard all too often stories about people getting their warranty denied because the cards had some dust on them.

Most of the time it comes down what relationship there is between the service center and the manufacturer because ultimate they are the ones that have to pay up and provide parts/new items , not the center/retailer and if for some reason things don't go well between them , you get situations like these.

Not the case here it seems since GB directly handled this but otherwise that's usually what happens.


----------



## eFinity (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow, I wish I researched about their RMA process before buying Gigabyte for anything.  I just went through the RMA process and they claimed it got shipping damage.  When they showed me the picture, the box was clearly intact and no inspection stickers were on it if it was opened at customs.  They literally dropped the motherboard on the floor and claimed it as damaged.  I wish I was joking about this but F Gigabyte.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 13, 2017)

That suck


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2017)

eFinity said:


> Wow, I wish I researched about their RMA process before buying Gigabyte for anything.  I just went through the RMA process and they claimed it got shipping damage.  When they showed me the picture, the box was clearly intact and no inspection stickers were on it if it was opened at customs.  They literally dropped the motherboard on the floor and claimed it as damaged.  I wish I was joking about this but F Gigabyte.



With the amount of bubble wrap needed to securely ship that motherboard, that box is not sufficient. I could see that happening easily, considering how much is tossed about at shipping facilities or to get it on a plane. Rule of thumb for me when shipping anything. If it cannot sustain a drop from a single flight of stairs, it is not packed well enough!


----------



## eFinity (Dec 13, 2017)

I had a static bag and peanuts packed in that box.  Even if I didn't have enough packaging, the motherboard shouldn't look like it has been dropped on concrete floor on a single corner of the motherboard.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 13, 2017)

eFinity said:


> Wow, I wish I researched about their RMA process before buying Gigabyte for anything.  I just went through the RMA process and they claimed it got shipping damage.  When they showed me the picture, the box was clearly intact and no inspection stickers were on it if it was opened at customs.  They literally dropped the motherboard on the floor and claimed it as damaged.  I wish I was joking about this but F Gigabyte.



That sounds more on customs and delivery service picked, this is why they recommend you to insure the contents. Most if not all will deny a claim if it got damaged in the mail.

Currently going though a XFX RMA hoping it all goes ok and my god i insured the crap out of it. They got it yesterday still waiting .



jboydgolfer said:


> I had a powercolor 6950 & one of the fans began to give me trouble, and this thing was years out of warranty.
> 
> I just sent an email to one of their RMA department guys ,and he was just like "oh yeah we have a whole bunch of those shrouds laying around no problem man" he sent me three of them .  Same thing with logitech ,except they just sent me a brand new mouse no proof of purchase or anything .
> 
> ...



I had some thing like this with Stealseries, although i had 2 mice before and the replacment lasted over the warranty i just boxed it and put it away.  Then about 16 month later decided to ask them if they had the shell part as it was clearly worn and they sent me a Sensei wireless although neither other mice lasted over 8 months, although the Sensei wireless is still going strong even if the connecter on the base is cheaply made.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2017)

eFinity said:


> I had a static bag and peanuts packed in that box.  Even if I didn't have enough packaging, the motherboard shouldn't look like it has been dropped on concrete floor on a single corner of the motherboard.



Peanuts will not work for a motherboard. Any drop along the way would have caused that damage in my mind. Also, no, the corner of the box wouldn't even look that bad.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 13, 2017)

I always am fearful of RMA on boards. Its the one part that is easily damaged.  Insuring it is good advice


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2017)

Just a general comment on individuals shipping (& more importantly packaging) abilities (or lack there of).  It always amazes me how badly some people pack things when they ship. I've actually gotten items that were opened when they arrived, and you could say "oh well something probably happened during shipping" nope ...a half-inch of scotch tape (not shipping tape) holding the package closed is NOT sufficient.

Of course all the preparation and proper steps in the world can be taken, & an item could still be damaged in shipping.  I just find it funny when I get a package and it looks like a toddler shipped it to me 

Incidentally, from my experience shipping fully built pc's, components,etc. newspaper and Rigid cardboard works wonders ,as well as certain types of hard foam (but you have to be careful that it's not static prone or conductive).
*
im sure this will buff right out with a little Rubbing alcohol, and elbow grease*


----------



## AsRock (Dec 13, 2017)

Dealing with ebay i find people do this so they can make claims, last one was a while back with a NAD receiver were it was packaged badly commonly done though Staple's and there boxes cannot handle 50lb with just peanuts.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2017)

AsRock said:


> That sounds more on customs and delivery service picked, this is why they recommend you to insure the contents. Most if not all will deny a claim if it got damaged in the mail.
> 
> Currently going though a XFX RMA hoping it all goes ok and my god i insured the crap out of it. They got it yesterday still waiting .
> 
> ...



Im glad they were pretty quick.


----------



## fma67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is the second time Im facing Gigabyte RMA. Each time they had a biblical attitude (washing my hands) to not fulfill them commitments. They are claiming 3 years warranty based on SN for video cards, 3 years warranty for motherboards. This are pure slogans, I will tell you what in reality means this "3 years warranty", and what cheap subterfuges are using:
Due my job profile Im travelling a lot and Im living "part time" in USA, part time in Europe (Romania).
#1 In 2014 I bought (from Netherland) a Radeon HD7970. In 2016 it stop working. I tried to RMA it in Europe, they were asking me the original purchase proof (that of course, I no longer find it - mea culpa), and trying to RMA it in USA, they are saying "Were bought from Europe". So, despite the card was in warranty according with serial number, they "washed them hands" like would be a product made on whatever Chinese ship.
# Like previous lesson was not enough, I bought an open box FM2 Gigabyte (seems Im idiot ) motherboard (duh, assumed to be a high-end product). After a bit more of 1 1/2 years, of course it died. I contacted the merchant and they couldn't fix it and offer me a ridiculous amount of money (probably enough to buy an I/O shield, not a motherboard).
I contacted Gigabyte, exposing my problem, explaining that I cant afford to change the whole setup, and all I want is a motherboard as replacement for the dead one. The answer was astonishing "take the money and buy another motherboard" that will cost me at this time 3-4 times the money im getting. Can anybody believe that Gigabyte don't have any FM2 motherboard available? Honestly I cant believe this, they just pure and simple DONT CARE. They want just our money for (most of the time) dubious quality products throwing some dust with "3 years warranty" in customers eyes.
By difference? Try GSkill, Intel, Corsair, NZXT, EVGA, etc, they NEVER ask you proofs of purchase, papers, etc because they are PROUD OF THEM PRODUCTS based on high standards of quality.
Last and final thought, why I don't wonder that BBB rating of Gigabyte company is "F"? Just we didn't have eyes to see that and take it like a serious warn to RUN!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2018)

fma67 said:


> Is the second time Im facing Gigabyte RMA. Each time they had a biblical attitude (washing my hands) to not fulfill them commitments. They are claiming 3 years warranty based on SN for video cards, 3 years warranty for motherboards. This are pure slogans, I will tell you what in reality means this "3 years warranty", and what cheap subterfuges are using:
> Due my job profile Im travelling a lot and Im living "part time" in USA, part time in Europe (Romania).
> #1 In 2014 I bought (from Netherland) a Radeon HD7970. In 2016 it stop working. I tried to RMA it in Europe, they were asking me the original purchase proof (that of course, I no longer find it - mea culpa), and trying to RMA it in USA, they are saying "Were bought from Europe". So, despite the card was in warranty according with serial number, they "washed them hands" like would be a product made on whatever Chinese ship.
> # Like previous lesson was not enough, I bought an open box FM2 Gigabyte (seems Im idiot ) motherboard (duh, assumed to be a high-end product). After a bit more of 1 1/2 years, of course it died. I contacted the merchant and they couldn't fix it and offer me a ridiculous amount of money (probably enough to buy an I/O shield, not a motherboard).
> ...



What... Gigabyte asking for a proof of purchase seems quite normal to me. Who knows where you got it from, for all they know they are replacing or repairing a stolen product. They could have been lenient on you with your HD7970, but you claiming RMA in a different country doesn't really give you benefit of the doubt either, does it? I don't see how GB is at fault there..

EVGA wants your proof of purchase the moment you register a product with them, which is part of the RMA process as well. Don't spread nonsense please. Providing a proof of purchase is just super basic common sense, just like saving it in case you want to claim warranty.


----------



## fma67 (Apr 27, 2018)

They don't ask invoice in US for video cards. By sure


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 27, 2018)

fma67 said:


> They don't ask invoice in US for video cards. By sure



You didn't buy it in the US though, so its quite irrelevant


----------



## LFaWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

It is also not true with Corsair anymore. I recently had to rma a stick of ddr3 memory and Corsair asked for proof of purchase. A year ago I rma a kit of g.skill memory and g skill asked me for proof of purchase as well to attached with the rma document.  I believe the days of serial number based rma are over. I strongly advised keeping your original receipt.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 27, 2018)

LFaWolf said:


> It is also not true with Corsair anymore. I recently had to rma a stick of ddr3 memory and Corsair asked for proof of purchase. A year ago I rma a kit of g.skill memory and g skill asked me for proof of purchase as well to attached with the rma document.  I believe the days of serial number based rma are over. I strongly advised keeping your original receipt.



This becomes a problem when a single slip of paper can be worth 100's of dollars. Seems like the manufacturers should provide a free safe with every purchase. 

I do keep all of my receipts and, touch wood, have never had any problems, but my 1080 Ti cost close to $1000 with a 4-yr warranty and I'd be royally pissed if it broke and I'd somehow lost the receipt.
I always try to register my purchases with the manufacturer for this reason, but it isn't always possible.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2018)

I Keep all receipts and i also photo/scan them for future safekeeping
Reason   time comes and you have to produce them you dig them out and "Shit the Ink Has Faded"
If Receipt is printed with CRAP ink and it Fades you end up with a blank Receipt   that can be a Bummer as RMA may be Refused


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 27, 2018)

keep in mind that when you make a purchase like this, 9 out of 10 times, it's online ,so you'll have email proof for years . Also most warranties require proof of purchase ,which can be many things ,not just a receipt.  This is one of the main reasons I try to make my purchases online, because every retailer emails you an order confirmation. I can search my records back many years in Gmail.  If you do make a purchase at a physical brick and mortar store ,your best bet is to take a picture of the receipt and email it to yourself ,  or scan it and email it to yourself , or copy it.  The point here being ,it's always smartist to create a digital version of a receipt, because I don't know if any of you have noticed ,but receipt ink fades over time ,and it doesn't take many years ,3 years of being in a folder, & you can have a near blank piece of paper.   as mentioned ,registering your product is also a very smart idea because usually the registration process requires that you upload proof of purchase in the form of an invoice .  If you follow any of the steps above you shouldn't have to save receipts , except for very specific situations.  it must be manufacturer specific ,because I've never had to provide things I've seen written in this thread , just proof at most and often they just send replacement or begin rma.  But I think that's the reason people do business only with certain manufacturers ,at least it's why I only do business with specific manufacturers.

i think another Huge part is where you live. I dont think i have ever dealt with a "difficult" rma. aside from a possible one off thing


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I don't know if any of you have noticed ,but receipt ink fades over time ,and it doesn't take many years ,3 years of being in a folder, & you can have a near blank piece of paper. as mentioned ,



worst type of receipt for fading is thermal printed paper  That shit can vanish in less than 6 months  and its mostly used at point of sale Tills


----------



## LFaWolf (Apr 27, 2018)

Good advice. I scan in my receipts too. I bought my Corsair memory from local in store Fry's Electronics and the paper receipt was long gone. I have had my RIVE receipt that I bought there too that faded but that was more than 3 years ago and warranty has already expired. Not everyone buys everything from Amazon or Newegg. The funny thing is Corsair HQ is like 5 minutes from where I live, and the Fry's Electronics is also just 5 minutes in another direction. So much about supporting local businesses. The memory stick was $15 so I never bother. I am also now much more inclined not to buy used components, or buy with the idea that there is no warranty at all.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 27, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> I Keep all receipts and i also photo/scan them for future safekeeping
> Reason   time comes and you have to produce them you dig them out and "Shit the Ink Has Faded"
> If Receipt is printed with CRAP ink and it Fades you end up with a blank Receipt   that can be a Bummer as RMA may be Refused



That is a very good idea, I'm going to start taking photos of all my receipts. I've no idea why I didn't think of that before!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 27, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> worst type of receipt for fading is thermal printed paper  That shit can vanish in less than 6 months  and its mostly used at point of sale Tills



True. However, if kept in a cool, dark location the print should stick around for a good long while. Back when physical copies of PC games was the only way to go I kept the thermal receipt for all my game purchases. I would tuck the receipt into the front cover of the game manual and keep it in the box. I' went through all my old games and found receipts that I forgot I had for some games that are 10+ years old and I can still read them - granted they are a little faded, but everything on it is easily legible.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 27, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> True. However, if kept in a cool, dark location the print should stick around for a good long while. Back when physical copies of PC games was the only way to go I kept the thermal receipt for all my game purchases. I would tuck the receipt into the front cover of the game manual and keep it in the box. I' went through all my old games and found receipts that I forgot I had for some games that are 10+ years old and I can still read them - granted they are a little faded, but everything on it is easily legible.



There is some truth to this.  I had a old 1980's HP-67 RPN calculator that was worth some pretty money when I discovered it in my basement ($300 at the time).   Because of the cool & dry conditions down there, the original sales receipt was even intact, adding to it's value.  It was thermal printed.


----------



## Stallker2003 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sorry to say so but in your photo,





I think it's a missing capacitor (Or Resistor). Those things are so easy to torn off...
Actually a repair is quite easy just to know which capacitor(Or Resistor), buy it in shop or take from other card and then Solder it. 

I am kinda late... I know


----------



## king of swag187 (Apr 23, 2019)

So far, only new GB product I've boughten is a Z390 Gaming X, I've had no issues with it and I believe that its a wonderful board for what it is, price wise. 
However, this honestly sucks, here's to hoping you get your card, or hell, something better (2080 ti)


----------



## Artas1984 (May 18, 2019)

I am here to *confirm* that Gigabyte tech support is total garbage. Out of all vendors so far i am most impressed with Evga support.

However in this case i can clearly see the damage.


----------



## Athlonite (May 18, 2019)

Does it not work that if your card is still under warranty that all you should need to do is take it back to where you bought it from and it's upto them to replace repair or refund atleast that's how it works here


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Does it not work that if your card is still under warranty that all you should need to do is take it back to where you bought it from and it's upto them to replace repair or refund atleast that's how it works here



Nope, in the US most retailers will not take things back after 14-30 days, and they aren't required to.


----------



## espaun206 (May 18, 2019)

Hi
I have an AX370 gaming k7,  purchased in 2017
and I sent it to RMA last week,
for problems of two dead BIOS



and this replied gigabyte on Wednesday

A bad capacitor went out causing your motherboard to not boot. It has been replaced and is currently awaiting to be tested. Once tested it will be shipped out soon.

Also the bios was corrupted. We have rewrite the bios and it now post fine. We will do additional testing before we have the unit sent back.

I told them why they did not give me a new or another model, since it is a plate with a lot of problem and it will surely fail again


and this answered me


Dear Customer,

We are only the warranty repair/replace center and do not carry new product in stock.

Our technician will repair the product first, if they try to repair the product and it is unrepairable they will replace with the same model product refurbished/like new condition.

We do not offer any model upgrade option.






I just hope the repair is good and the plate does not fail


----------



## aQi (May 18, 2019)

By looking at the images it is clear that they tried to fix the card. However failed. Its unclear that if it still give display output.
You are not the only one. I did purchased couple of motherboards out of which one had to be RMA. The situation was the same. I shipped them internationally and they returned me the board saying its physically damaged warranty void.

Anyways if you are a local and gigabyte cant validate as you can, take them to the consumer court (if that happens to exist there)


----------



## Athlonite (May 19, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, in the US most retailers will not take things back after 14-30 days, and they aren't required to.



Ah bugger atleast here in NZ it 12 months RTB minimum and anything over that goes back to manufacturer unless specified by the retailer but the 12 month is the min time for brand new items thanks to our Consumer Guarantees Act


----------

